# echo "mem" > /sys/power/state does nothing [SOLVED]

## cyberjun

Hi,

    Have compiled the latest 2.6.14-gentoo kernel on my toshiba M30-742 laptop. The compilation went smoothly and now the system is also running normally. However the sleep states are not working. The commands:

echo "mem" > /sys/power/state

echo "standby" > /sys/power/state 

do nothing. The output of cat /sys/power/state is

standby mem

The state "disk" is also missing. There are no error produced in any of the logfiles. One thing I noticed while configuring the kernel

was that the "suspend" option was not visible under ACPI options.

Please provide some pointers. Thanks a lot

--cyberjunLast edited by cyberjun on Mon Dec 12, 2005 8:38 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## kylezhou

I got similar problem.

I am using 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 kernel in Toshiba Tecra 8100

I have standby, mem, disk 

but echo standby and mem does nothing

echo disk will cause kernel panic

no idea what is wrong. I can only assume the kernel is not mature enough to support my hardware.

----------

## Bollenator

Don't you need to include the "-n" switch for echo so it looks like this?

```
$ echo -n "mem" > /sys/power/state
```

I've been researching standby and hibernate for a little while and I always see the "-n" switch to not echo the trailing newline character.  If you've tried this and it was just a typo, disregard; otherwise, HIH!

----------

## cyberjun

Hi,

Thanks for the suggestion. Well have tried that...doesn't work. I think gentoo custom kernels lack suspend/standby completely. Probably they have removed all that functionality from gentoo-sources and put it in suspend2-sources....can't bet on that though.

Has anybody seen this ?

--cyberjun

----------

## cyberjun

Hi,

      I think I have found out the source of this trouble. I can't verify now as I am in the process of compiling the new suspend2 kernel. The reason Suspend options were not visible in the kernel configuration is that Suspend and CONFIG_SMP don't like each other. Details can be found in one of my other threads. And probably for the same reason, sleep states don't work. This is the link

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-403496-highlight-cyberjun.html

cheers,

--cyberjun

----------

